
Twitter: bye-bye LinkedIn, hello Facebook - jhkdesign
http://www.futureofsocialnetwork.com/2012/06/twitter-bye-bye-linkedin-hello-facebook.html
======
brackin
Linkedin is focusing on content. They need to start building a voice, I think
the voice and conversations on Linkedin will be very different to those that
occur on Twitter or Facebook.

There is a core audience that loves linkedin, my dad is one of them and I
think the Twitter spam from all of the people that don't use the service blew
all of the less common but more relevant postings from the active users away.
Now that it's just Linkedin a voice should start to develop.

Sure, you may only have one post per hour but I think it will engage users
more and this will start to increase over time as there is more value in this
content.

